# How do I destroy my old Marriott chip cc?



## tiel (Mar 23, 2014)

We, as many others, got caught in the Target credit card mess, and it was our Marriott chip and signature card that was involved.  Chase recently issued us a new cc, so we need to destroy the old one.  In the past, we would cut up the old cc up in lots of pieces and dispose of the pieces separately.  But the chip and signature cards are thick and difficult to cut, plus I'm not sure what needs to be done to deactivate/destroy the chip.

Any suggestions?  We thought about running a magnet over the strip and chip, but are fairly certain that's not enough.

TIA!


----------



## windje2000 (Mar 23, 2014)

Microwave it for at least 5 seconds

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-blockkill-RFID-chips/step4/How-to-kill-your-RFID-chip/


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 23, 2014)

Our shredder will also chew up credit cards. That was spec'd on the box.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 23, 2014)

Those cards have a metal center. You'll need tin snips to cut them up and not tiny ones either. They will jam any household shredder and the metal seems like a problem for the microwave.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 23, 2014)

The metal Centre Chase cards you flex and can peel the card off the front ans back leaving a metal rectangle. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2014)

I'll lean toward the tin snips, but can see that a few seconds in the micro would scramble anything usable. U.S. Chip cards have a mag stripe too, so still cut up or shred


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2014)

windje2000 said:


> Microwave it for at least 5 seconds
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-blockkill-RFID-chips/step4/How-to-kill-your-RFID-chip/



I think there is a difference here between an RFID chip and smart chips used in the new cards. An RFID chip is a small chip embedded in to a credit card or security card for vicinity type usage. These chips just need to be in the vicinity of a reader to be read. A smart chip is different in that it requires contact with the reader.

Many cards for many years included RFID ships. These were often noted with a Visa Pay Wave logo or something similar. The issue with those is that they were fairly easy to read even if in your wallet or purse using a machine that is passed fairly close to the card.

The article you referenced appears to apply to RFID cards, the OP has a card with a smart chip and I don't know if this will also work.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Mar 23, 2014)

Contact the credit card company.  They will send you a self addressed stamped envelope and you send it back to them.  Theo will destroy it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 23, 2014)

vacationlover2 said:


> Contact the credit card company.  They will send you a self addressed stamped envelope and you send it back to them.  Theo will destroy it.



Yep, that's how we did it.  They responded immediately to the request and sent the return envelope within just a few days.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 23, 2014)

vacationlover2 said:


> Contact the credit card company.  They will send you a self addressed stamped envelope and you send it back to them.  Theo will destroy it.



Who is Theo? Full time credit card chopper?


----------



## mdurette (Mar 23, 2014)

on a similar topic - I just received my new Marriott CC and noticed it was "heavier".   A lot of merchants have made comment so I assume this isn't the kind of card they see a lot of.

What makes it so different?   Also, I have been reading that I should purchase some sort of sleeve for it.  Why?


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 23, 2014)

It is a piece of steel with a thin plastic sheet laminated to each side, not a plastic card. 

A sleeve. Not so much. Just someone trying to sell paranoia like the passport sleeves. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## gregloucks (Mar 23, 2014)

I burned mine in the fireplace and then tossed the remaining metal.


----------



## tiel (Mar 23, 2014)

Contacting Chase sounds like a good idea, but it would have been nice if they just included a return envelope with the new cards.  With the metal in it, I'd be afraid to put it in the microwave, though it might not matter for a short time.

Thanks to all for your ideas!


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 23, 2014)

gregloucks said:


> I burned mine in the fireplace and then tossed the remaining metal.



My solution exactly.

George


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 23, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> Who is Theo? Full time credit card chopper?



Looks like a typo for They.

If the card has been deactivated and is safe to send through the mail, it is safe to just throw in the garbage, or am I missing something?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 23, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Looks like a type for They.
> 
> If the card has been deactivated and is safe to send through the mail, it is safe to just throw in the garbage, or am I missing something?



That's what I thought. Just made me smile.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 23, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> That's what I thought. Just made me smile.



And my post should have said typo instead of type.  Easy to do.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 23, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Looks like a typo for They.
> 
> If the card has been deactivated and is safe to send through the mail, it is safe to just throw in the garbage, or am I missing something?



I believe they recycle the materials so prefer to give them that opportunity.  But you're not missing anything, there's minimal security risk with just throwing them away once they've been deactivated.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 23, 2014)

I put mine in a dog poop bag, then proceeded to encase the card with fresh dog poop, and then tossed said dog poop bag in another bag of filled dog poop only bags.

None of this was done as a security measure though.


----------



## n777lt (Mar 24, 2014)

Someone up-thread said that household shredders cannot handle the smartchips, but my Fellowes shredder with a credit card slot did it perfectly well, so YMMV.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mr. Vker,

Theo poster here.  We must have the same sense of humor because I would have said something very similar if I had seen a post like that, lol.


----------



## Nickfromct (Mar 24, 2014)

You can bring the card to your local chase branch and they have shredders to destroy those cards.


----------



## dougef (Mar 24, 2014)

My new Chase card came with the prepaid return envelope in the package.  I just put our old cards in the envelope and mailed them back.


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 24, 2014)

tiel said:


> We, as many others, got caught in the Target credit card mess, and it was our Marriott chip and signature card that was involved.  Chase recently issued us a new cc, so we need to destroy the old one.  In the past, we would cut up the old cc up in lots of pieces and dispose of the pieces separately.  But the chip and signature cards are thick and difficult to cut, plus I'm not sure what needs to be done to deactivate/destroy the chip.
> 
> Any suggestions?  We thought about running a magnet over the strip and chip, but are fairly certain that's not enough.
> 
> TIA!



I sent mine to a Prince in Nigeria. 

What?


----------



## feckman (Mar 24, 2014)

dougef said:


> My new Chase card came with the prepaid return envelope in the package.  I just put our old cards in the envelope and mailed them back.



Same here -- we just sent ours back last week.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 24, 2014)

Snip and burn it.


----------

